# Chihiro aquasky led



## Tonytony

Hi ..
I'm going to start up soon a new tank. Got ideas in mind and will make my choice when I'm ready 
I have a 60-30-36 cm tank, tetra 700 filter, jbl co2, dosing elos or tropica, and two choice of co2 diffusor (glass difusor or sera 500)...since my t5 luminaire doesn't light up anymore I have the choice to fall in led devices. 
I would like to buy a good value for money without breaking the bank anymore...I spoted few nice options (daytime cluster, ecoxotic e-series, the new eheims or gisemann leds...) and came out to discover that theresis a copy of the ada aquasky named 'chihiro aquasky'...which cost a fraction of the original, seems to be well chinese made, and is very good looking as we can imagine... 

Question: does anyone here use it or heard about it? It seems to be easaly dimmable by the adjunction of a dimmer that can be find on ebay.


Would appreciate feedback and comments on the chihito and also the attractive ecoxotic e-series..

Cheers


----------



## The_Iceman

Yepp had it in use together with an original aquasky! There is almost no difference! Just a liitle bit "colder" and 10 more LEDs!

Cheers,
Chris


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tonytony

Thanks kris...
Would you have some pics to share? Would like also if u dont mind...a pic of the connection of the led to the driver...would like to check if this dimmer would connect:   
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503636?nav=SEARCH


----------



## The_Iceman

Sure:


----------



## Tonytony

Thanks kris...
Do you think the above link to a dimmer would connect to the chihiro? Since its very sexy and much cheaper than the original ada aquasky, a dimming option would make that light a " go for" option on top of list. With the extra leds it could be too powerful and lead to algaes?


----------



## The_Iceman

Hmm... I would say the light Output is absolutely the same. There are only 10 additional LEDs compared to the original Aquasky, but they drive it with lower power... so I would say light wise, there's no difference.
BTW: the connector is the same, too. So if you've seen the original connector, then you know how the Chihiro one looks.


----------



## Tonytony

Thanks chris...
I read your journal..very inspiring thanks...


----------



## DivZero

The_Iceman said:


> Hmm... I would say the light Output is absolutely the same. There are only 10 additional LEDs compared to the original Aquasky, but they drive it with lower power... so I would say light wise, there's no difference.
> BTW: the connector is the same, too. So if you've seen the original connector, then you know how the Chihiro one looks.



Thank you so much for this info. This gave me enough confidence to order the 401 for my 40cm Eheim tank! 

Thank you TonyTony for pointing out the existence of the 401 to me. As far as I know ADA doesn't even make the 401 (any more?)...


----------



## Tonytony

Hi...welcome divzero...

I might go for it too in the next couple of weeks...

Would appreciate e review from you if u order it soon...

Cheers


----------



## Sudipto

I just got one for myself here in India. The 30 cm option for my yet to be set up planted nano. Very sleek and smart. I just want to know the long term ownership experience, particularly its efficacy for planted tanks. Thanks in advance for taking out the time


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Hi all, had mine for about a year, using on and off.  Not sure how but mine came with a dimmer which was useful as it is too bright for anything but co2 injection.  Great light if slightly cold for my taste.... needs a little more green and red in the spectrum to be perfect as it does wash out red plants and fish somewhat.


----------



## parotet

Hi all

Mine is working for nearly 6 months with no problem at all



Iain Sutherland said:


> Not sure how but mine came with a dimmer


Also in my case, it was not mentioned in the website, but works great



Iain Sutherland said:


> Great light if slightly cold for my taste.... needs a little more green and red in the spectrum to be perfect as it does wash out red plants and fish somewhat.


Completely agree, a bit warmer would be just perfect

Another interesting point... during water changes my unit has fallen twice in the water, a fraction of second, but enough to get submerged.... and it still works.

Jordi


----------



## Staticrzr

planning to buy one for a 60cm tank as well.


----------



## rebel

Diggin up this old one here. Can anyone vouch for their longevity?


----------



## parotet

Mine (bought directly from China) is 1 year old now and works very well! This is more than the crappy Eheim powerLED I used to have

Jordi


----------



## rebel

I've almost pressed the button on a 60cm dual LED but have held off due to concerns about colour temperature....


----------



## Ryan Thang To

i use mine for a year and half and led work great no problem at all. only thing is the colour like other have said its nice when it on full power but once dim not so nice. green look too wash out to me but other than that its does a good job

cheers
ryan

this picture was on full power


----------



## Timon Vogelaar

I'm using ADA aquasky and Chihiros for 60cm tank. I prefer Chihiros because i get same results but i am able to program it with TC420.


> Would you have some pics to share? Would like also if u dont mind...a pic of the connection of the led to the driver...would like to check if this dimmer would connect:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503636?nav=SEARCH


In my situation the armature comes standard with this dimmer.

Too bad ADA looses customers over dimming.
They stated for their new RGB Solar; _"The colour rendition is perfect, so why dim it?"_
- Well because your customers would like to simulate sunrise and sunset. It's more natural for plants and fish.
- Because some people are still learning to aquascape under high light conditions and have algae troubles so they like to lower it down giving them a chance of beating it.
- When we have RGB leds your able to choose your colors and strength of them
- Any more?

Please ADA, your great, but listen to your customers 
(Yes, i know, you could also replace the above; Please Timon, stop whining, buy something matching your wishes)


----------



## rebel

I now have two of the 60cm ones. Very good colours actually. Not perfect but very very good. Brightness is very high (visually) and two of the A series on 60x45x45 should be able to grow most things. I wi report back when I have them setup.


----------



## Robert1979b

Timon Vogelaar said:


> I'm using ADA aquasky and Chihiros for 60cm tank. I prefer Chihiros because i get same results but i am able to program it with TC420



Hi Timon,
I am looking at the 90cm version. Please could you post some information on what you are using and how you are able to  program the lighting.
many thanks
Rob


----------



## Timon Vogelaar

Robert1979b said:


> Hi Timon,
> I am looking at the 90cm version. Please could you post some information on what you are using and how you are able to  program the lighting.
> many thanks
> Rob


Hi,

I use for 60cm aquarium. This is what you look for at the shop i bought it! Very trustfull guy wich i met in person; http://www.aquaterraleds.nl/a-42457957/a-serie-led/a901/

The chihiros can be used with tc420. You program it using software called "Pled". Its not hard but takes some time to figure it out. 

This guy will send to your country. Just send him a message! 
Good luck! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC One met Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1979b

Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Robert1979b

Hi All,
Has anyone looked at the  tc420 to see if there is a WIFI programmable version of this available at a reasonable cost? I have been looking at AI prime lights, which would cost a huge amount more than the Chihiro lights so there is some 'budget' left over for a controller that would give me a bit more functionality. This would mean I could turn lights on to do water changes etc with out having to plug into the controller.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## rebel

Not sure about wifi but the tc420 can hold many different presets. Just have a preset called full where the lights are 100% all the time, and one at 0 percent, and other at a programmed schedule etc. I think the tc420 can hold many presets and you can just change by hitting the menu button.


----------



## zozo

TC420 has no wifi, it only has USB.. .. You have to create files on your PC with PLED

Once the schedule is setup, you can test run it from the PC up to 256x normal speed to see if you're satisfied. If so you upload the file to the device. You can upload multiple mode files in one package and switch with the devices mode button. If you would like to make it WIFI, buy an old very lightweight mini notebook with Windows XP, install PLED on connect it permanently to TC420 and create a home network.. Then go with remote desktop to the notebook.. Set the notebook to go to sleep if not in use, except the network addapter.. It'l wakeup as soon as you send the remote desktop request from any other computer in the workgroup.  Those older mini notebooks with retired XP are worthless today if you are lucky you find one for free, but still sufficient enough for goofs like this. It doesn't require internet only router connection, where you can block it from outside traffic..


----------



## Jack Reilly

Does anyone know if the Chihiros aquaskys run hotter than the ADA aquaskys? My Chihiros Aquasky 452 gets super hot, too hot to touch. I'm worried about the frame being affected. Especially in summer when its 40 degrees outside...


----------

